# www.1000days.net



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Have just read Ried and Soanya's report as I do every day, after 305 days Soanya is leaving ship and heading back to New York, mainly due to sea sickness. Being new to sailing I am wondering if its a safe venture for him to continue, mainly due to the size of the vessel, and other issues.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, this was reported in another thread much earlier today.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*So ..Question*

I thought every one finley adjusted to sea states...After nearly one year at sea I find it disconcerting that you could or would still get sea sick...I keep telling my wife that..Have I been lying to her?


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I've just checked all the threads for the last day and where is the thread or comment about this subject, as very interested in the comments from this site


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Look for "Wish I could find a 23 year old...."


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Faster said:


> Look for "Wish I could find a 23 year old...."


Every time I see that, and whose name is last for the post makes me think what horny old bastards we have online here  (I do not get the same feeling on the AFOC title tho...)


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Every time I see that, and whose name is last for the post makes me think what horny old bastards we have online here  (I do not get the same feeling on the AFOC title tho...)


Hey, I'll have you know that I'm a horny young bastard (27) thank you very much.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I made this post with the thought that something of concern for the chaps welfare or those who might have to rescue him, but as I was told there was another thread going under a very unrelated title one I would never have dreamed of. But as I read it I wasn't surprised, to read the comments, all but, how things were going for them. Guess my concerns are missed placed, as never thought there could be nothing other then a fulfiled adventure at hand


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He's actually 108, but he was born on February 29, so he's technically only had 27 birthdays.


Sapperwhite said:


> Hey, I'll have you know that I'm a horny young bastard (27) thank you very much.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

theartfuldodger said:


> I've just checked all the threads for the last day and where is the thread or comment about this subject, as very interested in the comments from this site


Art - you need to really check out the SA thread on this -

http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/index.php?showtopic=52463

To really get the gist of what all actually entails this adventure...

To summarize:

1. Drug Runner
2. Bailed on child support
3. Swindled funds
4. Conned poor 23 yr maiden to go (hence no the real relief - she is getting off)
5. Hit a cargo ship in the middle of no where
6. Has more cheese onboard than ballast...

None the less check out the thread link above... As for your original question (sorry - AFOC comment it will happen again)..Can he do it? He was dfoing it solo all along she was too weak and nutrition deprived to be any real help ... Is it safe? The boat is not in my opinion - but it made it further than the tin can...Mentally will he be able to make it - 2 more years to go talking to himself and not ever hitting shore... I would err on the side lack of nutrition - he will wig out...But he does have team on shore...hopefully when it all happens they have the sense to pull him in as they did Sonja....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> He's actually 108, but he was born on February 29, so he's technically only had 27 birthdays.


Damn, you've figured me out!

As far as 305 days at sea, maybe a few more till she's off, that's ALOT of time to spend out. It should be a major feather in her hat. I wouldn't do it. I don't think she was really conned into going either. She's probably the "naive and in love with a father figure she never had" type, but whatever. She may not have reached the goal, but she did get a good far way.

How else could this little adventure go though? Anyone really expect them to live at sea for 1000 days on nothing but sprouts and love? Going aimlessly with no destination other than time, hmmm. I'm glad she's getting off alive rather than found as a skeleton floating about on a sailboat shaped block of cheese , or worse not ever be found at all.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

have read the information which was you directed me too by artbyjody, and all I seem to read is negative, about everything they are doing, So I'm guessing that, the sailing boat kimChow which passed him a few days back must have been misstaken in reporting having conversations with them. I might be totally wrong here about them and will except it, but until proven, as my mother said to me if I don't have something good to say about someone, then don't, its not good karma. Guess I'm just to much of a dreamer too.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

theartfuldodger said:


> have read the information which was you directed me too by artbyjody, and all I seem to read is negative, about everything they are doing, So I'm guessing that, the sailing boat kimChow which passed him a few days back must have been misstaken in reporting having conversations with them. I might be totally wrong here about them and will except it, but until proven, as my mother said to me if I don't have something good to say about someone, then don't, its not good karma. Guess I'm just to much of a dreamer too.


Well I don't know about the karma thing - its never been good to me anyways and I crossed at least 3 items off my list before just giving up... SA is a bit rough around the edges, however, if you look at items actually presented and the bio...I personally find it difficult to dismiss his bio of record. And personally have disdain for him for taking a woman of her age and lack of knowledge / skills on this adventure...HE should of known better (WAY BETTER actually)...It wasn't like they did a bunch of sea trials and the likes - they more or less just took off without proper prep for such a media frenzied / income gathering adventure... Sorry but why is there a "Fund to donate to" when they will not see sight of land for 3 years - It doesn't take that much to run a website - the volunteers being paid to keep the blog...etc...

Now if you want a respectable around the world voyage - no fanfare - (like the KimChow - that guy gets my respect) just doing it...there are plenty out there that in my humble opinion deserve more interest and most likely would fit your bill of dreaming how to properly do it at least...(historical - first person to circumnavigate in a fiberglass boat: http://www.webmoxie.com/seawind/dream/index.htm#dream)...

P.S. NO way you read that many posts in 1 hour  Took me quite a few days and I am a speed reader.... But in the end I am glad the young lady is now going to be lifted out of the situation....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> ......P.S. NO way you read that many posts in 1 hour  Took me quite a few days and I am a speed reader.... ....


Oh, so now you're a smarty pants too huh?!?!?!

While we wait for her to get plucked from the insanity, enjoy this killer video:


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess Soanya's sea-sickness was just a cover for morning sickness in this case - a baby boy born born end July..


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

He's almost halfway. Something I didn't think would be accomplished.

Saturday, 19 July 2008 
Wind ESE 20 knots, Course NE, Speed 4 to 5 knots, Position 7*24s by 96*01w

I just found out that Soanya gave birth to our baby boy! All is well and she named him Darshen, which means seeing and being seen by divinity. Family and friends are all happy and supportive and it's about time we shared the news on the expedition website. When Soanya was sick and had to leave the ship we were not sure, so we didn't say anything then. We contacted the right people and they did a courteous and professional job meeting us at sea and taking Soanya to shore. We are forever grateful. Before setting out on the voyage we tried to discuss all the scenarios and we decided that if she had to leave for any reason, we would arrange to get her off the boat and I would keep going. When the time came it was hard for us but we knew what we had to do. Let's hope this doesn't happen on the real Mars mission, because accidents do happen. I sail alone on my life's odyssey, but time is passing fast and it won't be long until I'm back and can be with them. Soanya proved herself to me on the voyage. Without her I couldn't have gotten started. During the voyage she kept her cool and gave me strength while I over reacted, fretted and thought it was all over. They are not the first woman and child to wait for their man to come home from the sea. It is the most ancient of stories. Thanks so much to everybody for your continued support and love. Without you we could never have attempted our dream. We will keep you updated. Love, Love, Love.

Reid


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*"Let's hope this doesn't happen on the real Mars mission, because accidents do happen."

*I wonder how the little "accident" will feel reading this log someday!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Given Reid's propensity to be a deadbeat Dad and general Bum, I doubt it'll matter.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well its seem Reid is going to do it, he finishes his 1000 days tomorrow, and he is going to stay out there on the seas until sometime in May or June, guess we will all have to wait and see if the law is interested in him or all the reports we read will be unfounded. At any rate it sure has been an interesting blog to follow, guess will have to wait to see the real out come.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually pretty cool that he pulled it off. There were a lot of nay sayers.

Of course, he is a bit of a freak.


----------



## Cal28 (Jul 6, 2009)

Stillraining said:


> I thought every one finley adjusted to sea states...After nearly one year at sea I find it disconcerting that you could or would still get sea sick...I keep telling my wife that..Have I been lying to her?


My father was an XO on a mine sweeper in the Pacific during WWII ... and he only thing he ever mentioned about his entire experience was that he was seasick for 22 months straight ... every day


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang...one tough guy!

Funny how that generation never talked about much!


----------

